
Show HN: Bird Song Identification in the Browser - paulgc
https://whatbird.herokuapp.com/predict
======
paulgc
Like Shazam, but for bird songs, running in the browser. Run it in Safari on
IOS or Chrome on Android. It's very early days: I have just exposed the model
to a website really. Lots of field testing and no doubt refinement (or
complete reworking :)) to do now.

How it works:

Little website built with Next js. When you click the button, I open a
websocket and stream the audio to a google cloud bucket via the web server.

Then I kick off google cloud function to run the audio through a pre trained
Tensorflow model to get bird predictions.

Cloud function returns the result to the server, which then hands it on to the
browser.

The Tensorflow model is a CNN I trained on songs from 36 species of birds
found around where I live.

